# Buying> Mefferts Megaminx



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

Would anyone sell me their Mefferts megaminx in good condition with tiles still in tact... and fairly new.

I want to add some new springs in it and yea..

You name the price and i'll probaly buy it.

So if you have one please post here or pm me.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2008)

I've two...

I could probably part with one for 3 new V-Cubes (5,6,7) 

Tim.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 17, 2008)

i also want one


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

TimMc said:


> I've two...
> 
> I could probably part with one for 3 new V-Cubes (5,6,7)
> 
> Tim.



Haha true those things are crazy expensive...

and shadow i asked first =P so i think i should be in line to get it first.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Jun 17, 2008)

Heh, I'm the next shadow in line then. Jk, I just used the last of my money on new cubes. Can't wait till they come. Would still love to have one though.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 17, 2008)

lol im dying for it.and i feel rich >.<


----------



## watermelon (Jun 17, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Would anyone sell me their Mefferts megaminx in good condition with tiles still in tact... and fairly new.


If you haven't already gotten another offer, I have a brand new megaminx that I'd be willing to part with. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

watermelon said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone sell me their Mefferts megaminx in good condition with tiles still in tact... and fairly new.
> ...



alright i will pm you.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 18, 2008)

*Notice!!! *

"...the 12 color stickered megaminx will be available early August."

You may want to hold off buying them on eBay! 

Tim.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

TimMc said:


> "...the 12 color stickered megaminx will be available early August."
> 
> You may want to hold off buying them on eBay!
> 
> Tim.



I alreayd knew that, I asked him through a email. But i cant wait that long.

he probably put it up scince i reminded him about that. and those are stickerd minx not tiled.


----------



## misterbuoy (Jul 7, 2008)

You could get the PVC sticker megaminx from cube4you. It's almost identical except for the stickers and screws and it's only 8 bucks. I bought one and then bought a tile set from Meffert's for $12. It's crazy smooth like a DIY and I love it. Now I have a $20 megaminx and I don't have to replace the springs and screws because theh ones that are in there are fine. Yeah I was looking for a Meffert's megaminx too but I didn't feel like paying $40+ for it on eBay. So I would highly recommend the PVC sticker megaminx from cube4you.


----------

